# Neue Beiträge Funktion



## Tikume (28. November 2010)

Hallo,

seit dem Update der Startseite funktioniert die Funktion "Neue Beiträge"-Funktion nicht mehr wirklich.
Offenbar wird es andauernd zurück gesetzt, was (wenn man die Seite nicht permanent im Browser offen hat) dazu führt dass es meist leer ist.

Es wäre schön wenn das gefixt werden könnte


----------



## Hund (3. Dezember 2010)

Passiert das immer noch?


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2010)

Falscher Nick 

Passiert das immer noch?


----------



## sympathisant (4. Dezember 2010)

ja


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2010)

Jup immer noch. Es funktioniert eigentlich nur wenn man die Seite dauerhaft offen hat. in der zeit landen dort tatsächlich die neuen beiträge. Macht man das Fenster/Tab zu und öffnet es später erneut ist alles wieder leer.
Macht man es nach dem schliessen sofort wieder auf, hat er nich Einträge, aber eben nicht wenn man es 30 Minuten später wieder macht.


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2010)

Anscheinend ist das Abhängig von der "Usersession". Seit der Umstellung wechselt die nur Öfter als bisher... Kann aktuell nicht sagen wie wann genau das behoben sein wird.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2011)

Könnt Ihr das nochmal beobachten?
Wir haben jetzt einiges am Sessionsystem umgestellt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. Januar 2011)

Eben nach Hause gekommen und getestet -> Keine Neuen Beiträge obwohl ich seit heute morgen nicht auf der Seite war.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Eben nach Hause gekommen und getestet -> Keine Neuen Beiträge obwohl ich seit heute morgen nicht auf der Seite war.



So ist die Funktion auch nicht gedacht. Das bezog sich schon immer auf die aktuelle Besuch-Session.
Die andere Funktion (wie ich schonmal anderweitig schrieb) mit der Rechner/Browser-Übergreifenden Merkfunktion muss bis zum kommenden Forenupdate aus Performancegründen deaktiviert bleiben (auch wenn ich sie Testweise zwischenzeitlich aktiviere).


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. Januar 2011)

Wenn das nur für die Session gedacht wäre, dann wäre die Funktion aber fast sinnfrei.


Ab wann ist das Forum denn wieder benutzbar, also wann kommt die neue Version, welche diesen Fehler behebt?

Wird man mit der neuen Version dann auch in den Benachrichtungsmails wieder auf den zuletzt gelesenen Beitrag und nicht Seite1 verlinkt?


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Ab wann ist das Forum denn wieder benutzbar, also wann kommt die neue Version, welche diesen Fehler behebt?



Wenn Zeit dafür ist.



> Wird man mit der neuen Version dann auch in den Benachrichtungsmails wieder auf den zuletzt gelesenen Beitrag und nicht Seite1 verlinkt?



Das muss das Changelog der Forenversion zeigen. Aktuell ist mir darüber nichts bekannt.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (2. Februar 2011)

So hi ZAM 

Ich habe nun mal etwas vermehrt drauf geachtet, wie der Login hier scheinbar abläuft und was so alles schief geht  (dabei aber nur gefühlstechnisch vorgegangen, nichts konkretes vorzuweisen ^^)

1) Hauptseite und Forenseite teilen sich einen Login
2) Der Login der Forenseite ist bei mir bezogen auf die Browser-Session
3) Der Login der Hauptseite wird scheinbar über Cookie

Tag 1:
- Ich logge mich auf der Hauptseite ein und gehe ins Forum bis der Tag vorrüber ist

Tag 2:
- Ich gehe direkt ins Forum -> kein Login
- Ich rufe die Hauptseite auf -> Login wird über Cookie oder was weis ich abgerufen und ist anschließend auch für das Forum gültig

Tag X:
- konstant selbes Prozedere wie Tag 2
- Das Prozedere ist übertragbar zwischen mehreren Rechnern (z.B. Arbeit / Zuhause)


Nun gibt es aber noch den wunderschönen Fehler:


			
				Buffed schrieb:
			
		

> [#20310] Dein Sicherheitschlüssel, welcher benutzt wird um zu verifizieren dass du in diesem Thema schreibst, passt nicht mit dem übermittelten überein. Bitte gehe zurück, lade das Formular erneut und versuche es nocheinmal.



Hierbei kommt es mir so vor, als würde die Hauptseite den Schlüssel erstellen, welchen das Forum benutzt. Grundlegend - SO SCHEINT ES MIR - geht es wie folgt vor:

Tag X:
- Ich gehe ins Forum -> kein Login
- Also ab die Hauptseite aufrufen -> Login ist dort vorhanden und gilt auch für das Forum
- Alle ungelesenen Threads öffnen
- Während die Threads laden mal auf die Hauptseite gehen *und dort mal nen interessanten Artikel öffnen*
- Wieder in die Forenthreads gehen, dort eine Schnellantwort verfassen, abschicken, Fehlermeldung bewundern...

Ich würde einfach davon ausgehen, dass die Hauptseite täglich nen neuen Key ermittelt, beim ersten aufrufen jedoch rein auf den Cookie setzt?
Denn: die Abfrage der bereits geöffneten Seiten läuft ab über die wahrscheinlich irgendwo als hidden field hinterlegte Login-ID - welche jedoch ebreits aktualisiert ist. Nutze ich ausgehend von der Fehlermeldung den Zurück-Button des Browsers *und lade die Forenseite neu*, dann funktioniert es, da wohl die aktualisierte Login-ID abgefragt wird vorm Posten.

Grundlegend ist der Login hier auf der Seite wahrlich nicht optimal, will ja nit zuviel mecker ZAMchen, das weist  Aber ich setze mein Vertrauen in dich, dass du des no besser hinbekommst 


lg me


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2011)

Ist notiert - Danke.


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2011)

Ich habe eben zum ersten und zum letzten mal im "Core-System" des Forums was geändert.
Unter "Neue Beiträge" findet ihr jetzt alle Neuen Beiträge des Tages, sortiert nach letzter Beitrag.


----------



## Tikume (7. Februar 2011)

Danke, aber an für sich sollte das doch auch funktionieren ohne dass Du "Bugfixing" betreiben musst?
Denn so wie es vorher war kann es ja kaum gedacht gewesen sein?


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Februar 2011)

Funktioniert bei mir auf jeden Fall immer noch nicht richtig. Eine ganze Weile geht's ganz gut und dann auf einmal... "Entschuldigung, keine neuen Beiträge vorhanden", wobei 5min vorher die Seite noch voll war.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Danke, aber an für sich sollte das doch auch funktionieren ohne dass Du "Bugfixing" betreiben musst?
> Denn so wie es vorher war kann es ja kaum gedacht gewesen sein?



Das Forum nutzt das Feld "Last_Visit", um zu ermitteln, für welchen Zeitraum dir neue Beiträge angezeigt werden sollen.
Aus Gründen, die sich uns entziehen, setzt das Forum aber seit der Anknüpfung an das Login-System der Startseite nun absolut willkürlich und nicht nachvollziehbar diesen Wert neu.




Windelwilli schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir auf jeden Fall immer noch nicht richtig. Eine ganze Weile geht's ganz gut und dann auf einmal... "Entschuldigung, keine neuen Beiträge vorhanden", wobei 5min vorher die Seite noch voll war.



Die Funktionsänderung ist möglicherweise noch nicht auf allen Webservern synchronisiert. Aber dann müsste beim Loadbalancer schon was schief laufen, wenn du ständig andere Anzeigen hast.


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Funktionsänderung ist möglicherweise noch nicht auf allen Webservern synchronisiert. Aber dann müsste beim Loadbalancer schon was schief laufen, wenn du ständig andere Anzeigen hast.



Das ist ja nicht ständig, halt 1 oder 2 mal am Tag. An sich auch nicht weiter schlimm, macht man halt ne halbe Stunde was anderes (arbeiten z.B.^^) und dann sind die neuen Beiträge auch wieder da.
Das kommt mir vor, als wenn willkürlich irgendwann ein Reset gemacht wird (bei mir oder bei euch..k.a.) und ab da geht es dann normal weiter.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht ständig, halt 1 oder 2 mal am Tag. An sich auch nicht weiter schlimm, macht man halt ne halbe Stunde was anderes (arbeiten z.B.^^) und dann sind die neuen Beiträge auch wieder da.
> Das kommt mir vor, als wenn willkürlich irgendwann ein Reset gemacht wird (bei mir oder bei euch..k.a.) und ab da geht es dann normal weiter.



Die Anzeige ist ja wie erwähnt nicht mehr abhängig von persönlichen Besuchszeiten, also kann das "resetten" nur einmal am Tag, und zwar um 00:00:01 passieren. Außer einer der Webserver macht 2x am Tag irgendwelche Zeitsprünge *g*
Ich bin eben alle Webserver durchgegangen - das Forum ist überall auf dem gleichen Stand.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,

ich habe gleich zwei Probleme. 

1. Ab und an tritt dieser Fehler auf, wenn ich irgendwo im Forum eine Antwort schreibe oder ein neues Thema öffne:



> [#20310] Dein Sicherheitschlüssel, welcher benutzt wird um zu verifizieren dass du in diesem Thema schreibst, passt nicht mit dem übermittelten überein. Bitte gehe zurück, lade das Formular erneut und versuche es nocheinmal.



Das ist nervig, denn ich muss dann ganz zurück, um die Antwort erneut einzutippen. 

2. Als ich eben auf mehrere verschiedene Mybuffed-Profile drückte, kam diese Meldung:



> Berserkerkitten's Profil ist nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zugänglich.



Natürlich jeweils anderer Name vor Profil. Ich bin aber eingeloggt. Ich habe mich sogar aus- und wieder eingeloggt, Adblock und NoScript deaktiviert, aber es brachte keinen Erfolg. 

Als Browser nutze ich den FireFox 5.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist nervig, denn ich muss dann ganz zurück, um die Antwort erneut einzutippen.



Siehe oben



> Natürlich jeweils anderer Name vor Profil. Ich bin aber eingeloggt. Ich habe mich sogar aus- und wieder eingeloggt, Adblock und NoScript deaktiviert, aber es brachte keinen Erfolg.



Kein Bug - der Text ist nur der falsche. Das Profil ist nur für Freunde zugänglich.


----------

